# What are you "restoring"



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Just to get a feeling for who's here, what is your current restoration project?


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

Currently working on restoring a '72 911 into an RS clone:
The day I brought it home:








Building to look like this:








And I'm also restoring a '75 Rabbit








What else are you guys restoring? Pics please!


_Modified by Vedubauman at 9:45 AM 5-14-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

I'm about to do the last bit of welding on the 68 Bug I have outside, then I need to get some paint on it and get it assembled so I can sell it. After that, I will start on my 73 Square, which I want to keep for as long as possible


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (PerL)*

i voted other as it's a '68 vw fastback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

Possibly my 81 Rabbit S?









For sure my 84 GTI w/old school mods!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

I'm curious about the "Other Water-cooleds" voted for... are we talking Dashers or Mk 3's?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_I'm curious about the "Other Water-cooleds" voted for... are we talking Dashers or Mk 3's? 

1981 VW Caddy....


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (charlier)*

I am in the process of locatating a clean 85-86 golf gl to restore to stock


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

my dad and are working on a 69 bus...its taking forever


----------



## nyum96 (May 20, 2003)

My finished project is a Porsche 914 1.7L w/original electronic fuel injection (Bosch MPS.)
Guards Red and air-cooled. "Mid-engine cars rule the curves!"


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (nyum96)*

86 Scirocco, when that's done I think my next project will be a Caddy.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (firebreathingbunny)*

I feel bad saying this but...1994 GTi..haha it's so messed up. 
Here's a list of what is wrong
Rear hatch 
Rust around the top of the windshield
Replace the whole real 1/4 panel
Rear bumper lower valance
Dent on rear passenger side fender
Dent on front passenger side
Driver side doorsill has rust bubbles
Driver side skirt
Euro Chin
Driver side headlight is cracked
Driver side rear taillight
Fog lights are cracked
Door hinge
Driver side door lock
Sunroof
Fuba Antenna
Glove box latch
Passenger side inner door handle
Driver side rear inner panel
Driver side lower door panel
Horn
Motor
Transmission
Balljoint/barings
Brake vacuum line


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

Got a good one for you...79 German body 4-door Bunny 1.5L diesel. Don't ask me why, maybe just a glutton for punishment. I'll get some pics someday. Interior is so sweet I'm leaving it alone. Only rust is surface rust at molding points. Got new 1 over pistons/rings ready to go in, new oil pan, an oil baffle tray, rebuilt head, vitaloni mirrors, blah blah blah...stay tuned for the resurrection of the oilburner. It's got no drive train in it now and will soon be readied for painting.
P.S.-I'm hoping for at least 50mpg


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

A MkII Jetta 16v and Corrado G60..


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (euro90gtx)*

This is the victim
































I've had the car about a month, pics were taken shortly after purchase. It looks much better now just from being cleaned up, when this picture was taken it hadn't been washed in perhaps a year or more, it had been parked outside (and not driven) for at least six months. When I washed it the first time, the wash water was coal black by the time I was done. There was dirt and grime everywhere, in the door jambs, in between the letters of the emblems, in the drip rails, black marks on the hood where leaves landed and decomposed...basically it was quite a mess.
Anyhow I'm restoring the car cosmetically back to like-new condition. The car is bone stock anyway so my task is essentially replacing what needs to be replaced and fixing what needs to be fixed. The interior is in great shape except both front seats are torn, I'm going to have them reupholstered in the OEM red fabric, and I'm redoing the headliner (currently sagging and torn) as well. Outside there isn't too much rust, just the usual around the flares and exhaust pipe/rear valence. Once I take care of that I am having the car resprayed Porsche Silver (perhaps what will be the most obvious concession from a stock appearance) and will be replacing all trim, window seals, flares, and lights with brand new OEM parts. The bumpers will be powdercoated black, and the snowflakes are going to be cleaned and lightly polished.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (03kpa)*

*Vedubauman* that looks like a nice project. I've always wanted to do just that (...maybe someday). You seem like a good person to ask: what do you think of the Tweeks catalog or are there other/better sources for Porsche restoration parts? I just got their catalog in the mail this week.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Alex W)*

Tweeks is pretty good for performance items. The day to day restoration items are quite pricey. They are owned by Mid America. They also do "The Real Source" catalog for air-cooled VW's. Prices are typically pretty high for parts. I like the catalog for window shopping.
The best places to buy parts are at Pelican Parts and Eurowebparts.com. Pelican has an online catalog only. I've bought a lot of things there for my Dad's 914. Very good people there.
Another good window shopping catalog is from Performance Products. Again, even higher prices than Tweeks but fun to look at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (03kpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03kpa* »_This is the victim


































Great project! I did an 84 several years ago. Mine was white with blue. Yours is in better shape than my car. It's good to see someone preserving an original GTI, rather than just using it as a modification platform. Clean examples like that are not easy to come by.
Cheers!








Bryan


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_It's good to see someone preserving an original GTI, rather than just using it as a modification platform. Clean examples like that are not easy to come by.

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have nothing against mods, I might even do a few minor ones to the GTI in the future, but I can't stand to see people who buy nice GTIs and Rabbits and hack them up. The guy who sold me this one previously had a guy who wanted to buy the car so he could harvest a few parts he needed and then throw the rest into the scrapyard







This one was a one-owner car until I bought it, locally owned by a retired couple with no kids/grandkids so - believe it or not - the back seat has NEVER been sat in, in fact it was kept folded down 99% of the time so they could haul luggage in the back (they spend the winter in Florida) so it was totally protected from sun damage too! The motor has 227K miles on it but it runs better than GTIs I've driven with half that mileage, has great compression across all cylinders and pulls plenty hard.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (03kpa)*































I'd tell you all about it but its late and I'm going to bed


----------



## SpeedRacerVW (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (ViolentBlue)*

That is a super nice bug, Someday I will own one, but with a rag top. 
Nice Car!!
Greg


----------



## VW-Quantum-Man (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_I'm curious about the "Other Water-cooleds" voted for... are we talking Dashers or Mk 3's? 

Quantum, althought it's all done now. B2's are hard to find up here.


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Vedubauman)*

Check out this resto of a real 911 rsr!!! All done by Aaron a Flat 6. 








9 months later... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Check out the whole job here. http://www.flat6.com/projects.shtml 
Good luck with your 911.


----------



## euroreflexgti (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (ChadSCI)*

I'm heading out in a few minutes to pick up my caddy, its in a good body shpe but does need some work.
Here's some pics and the bed hatch is definately the first thing to go. Anyone want to buy it ???


----------



## BellaChaos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (VW-Quantum-Man)*

I drive 85 (late model) GL5. Just got a 10vturbo engine given to me. It's a code WK which means it is 83-84. While I'm putting together my daughter's 91 G60 rado. I think I am going to go thru that WK and MAKE IT WORK in my Q. The car is in good condition,Paid for, and in need of some engine work. (uses oil).


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (BellaChaos)*






























The out side is pretty much finished exept the paint job and some better rims...
But the inside is going to look something like this.....
ovcaurse not as bad ass but something like that.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (DieselDemon)*

Oh that would be very nice indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (ViolentBlue)*

nice bug violent [email protected]@!!!!!!


----------



## racergti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (87turbogti)*

I'm hanging on to a 69 porsche 912 that I got from a vanagon trade about eight years ago. The original motor was traded off and I'm building a 2.0 porsche type-4 with plans to add a roots type supercharger. That would make a crazy hp to weight ratio drivers school screamer. It's stock looking on the outside, but the driveline will be built for speed.
Also, I have most of a 1.6l german heron motor from a 76 rabbit that rusted out from under me. I'd love to fine a really early rabbit and recreate the early euro gti.
dave......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (racergti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racergti* »_I have most of a 1.6l german heron motor from a 76 rabbit that rusted out from under me. I'd love to fine a really early rabbit and recreate the early euro gti.
dave......









That would be an awesome project. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Vedubauman (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (racergti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racergti* »_Also, I have most of a 1.6l german heron motor from a 76 rabbit that rusted out from under me. I'd love to fine a really early rabbit and recreate the early euro gti.
dave......









Or better yet sell your setup to me!







My '75 Rabbit would be more than happy to make a home for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_
That would be an awesome project. I'm with you on that one.









YEAH! I'd definuttly be interested in that!








Since they were never available here and have gotten kinda sort of expsensive in Europe (If you can find one in good condition), that is what I've been toying around with. (the idea of)
Practicality wise though, I think I'm going to be working on restoring a vanagon first. Always wanted an original GTI though.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

1977 rabbit


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

Just picked up a 86 2 door golf that overheated. I hope to find a good 16v motor, trans, a cage and bring it back to life. I don't know why I'm doing this since I already have a 90 GTI...and another daily. I always have a soft spot for Mk2's.


----------



## 89Rallye (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

This is my 89 Golf Rallye, Started about 5 months back.
How we where...















How we are..






























Lots of work ahead for me!!


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (89Rallye)*

I'm currently restoring 2 cars 
My Wifes 89 Cabby 








The Bottom ot the Windsheild is starting to Rott Pretty Badd
and My 94 GTI 








Yeah I know you're prolly sayin WTF are you wasting your time on a 94 2.0L Well the Dusty Mauve is Rare besides By the time I'm done this car I'm betting they will be as popular as the Rabbits are now










_Modified by PrupleGTI at 8:25 AM 8-1-2003_


----------



## v_dubguy2004 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (PrupleGTI)*










here yah go


----------



## NB VW (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (v_dubguy2004)*

I'm working on an mk2 GTI, the body's good, needs only a bit of floor work...and everything else... hopefully it will be on the road by next spring


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (ViolentBlue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViolentBlue* »_






























I'd tell you all about it but its late and I'm going to bed

wow








very pretty car...
i'm just turning my "mouse house" back into a beautiful cabriolet!


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

My brother and I are working on an '86 Scirocco. Its primarily an Auto-x car. Its getting painted Nagaro Blue tomorrow. All of our Sparco equipment (Evo seats, steering wheel, pedals, hood pins and harnesses) should be in by the end of the week.
Pete


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*

this is my car that I just finished.Hope you like






















_Modified by vento III at 8:53 PM 9-2-2003_

_Modified by vento III at 8:54 PM 9-2-2003_


_Modified by vento III at 8:55 PM 9-2-2003_


----------



## at4gli (Apr 24, 2002)

*My Jetta 1*

I love this forum, good luck to everyone and thanks for the inspiration, Nice Cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Before:








As it sits now:








OK, Now(091003) it rests in a shop b/n a 68 Camaro and an old Austin Healey for body and paint...WooHoo!








Its a labor of love. Hard to remember how much fun it is to drive, NAH!










_Modified by at4gli at 2:55 PM 9-11-2003_


----------



## Weaver (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (at4gli)*









all i'm really needing at this point is paint, and to get my other wheels refurbished. that and the relocated spindles for the rear. unfortunately, i think the paint jobs gonna cost me quite a bit, i.e. many many months away.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (Weaver)*

Here is my 80 caddy that I'm going to "restore":








I plan on having it look fairly stock w/a few tricks (flip front end, roll down rear window).
Tim


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (at4gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at4gli* »_I love this forum, good luck to everyone and thanks for the inspiration, Nice Cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Before:








As it sits now:








OK, Now(091003) it rests in a shop b/n a 68 Camaro and an old Austin Healey for body and paint...WooHoo!








Its a labor of love. Hard to remember how much fun it is to drive, NAH!









_Modified by at4gli at 2:55 PM 9-11-2003_

that is a hardcore teardown


----------



## snott (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (VW TANK)*

79 rabbit getting something exclusively special keep you eye and ears open when you see what it is getting i ma taking to the shop today to get the project started for this mean transplant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.bs-motorsport.com


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

I will be doing a full restore on my 92 cabby and 88 jetta. cabby comes first though


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

My brother and I are about to start his resto of his 91 Golf GL 4dr. Already got the entire interier from the 2L 16v GLi, deep recarros, rear seat and door panels. Gonna drop the RV 8v in favor of a 16vABA-T. 4 wheel discs and maybe coilovers too. Not sure of a color yet. Can hardly wait!
Where is a good place to get all the rubber trim and stuff?? And what about a black headliner? No sunroof.

Garth in Alaska


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*









73 VW Automatic Bus Adventure Camper


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (pkagel)*

'75 Rabbit 2 door 4 sp. miami blue and all original. A little paint touch up and a few details and it'll be beautiful 
AND
a '69 Beetle, red, will someday be completely restored, fairly stock, wide chrome rims, will be torch red with dual carbs. This ones solid but need a complete resto. Someday...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (jettagli1991)*








"A little paint touch up and a few details and it'll be beautiful" 

Well, if that's true, I want pictures!












_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 1:31 PM 10-23-2003_


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (CarLuvrSD)*

This is my restoration project.








Its a Alpine White, 1980 Scirocco S. It has 149,000 original miles on the clock. Its going to need alot of love. It needs body work mostly, and the engine is original. I am working on getting the interior back to its original apparance and preping the outside to have it respraying in its original color.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (vwrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrabbit* »_Here is my 80 caddy that I'm going to "restore":
I plan on having it look fairly stock w/a few tricks (flip front end, roll down rear window).
Tim

If you plan on keeping the stock blue interior I might be able to help you out.








Let me know....


----------



## aircooled66 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: My Jetta 1 (charlier)*
































I'm hoping to restore this, its a 1966 standard beetle nothing special about the car really yet.


_Modified by aircooled66 at 6:34 AM 11-5-2003_


----------



## NMUVW2001 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

i want to restore this car...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...10156
will someone buy it for me?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

this ones going to SEMA next year.
























thats just the beginning , it is getting a color change alot more customizing to the bumpers, the bottom is stripped and getting resprayed custom enclosure
DVD players , Nos , one of a kind 18x9 and alot of Bling Bling








































I should have it painted by Christmas then the fun of assembling it begins









this Corrado will be REPRESENTING
here are last years projects
car fire restoration
































and the jetta custom job
























2001 project was the Waterwagens 2002 & 2003 show winner


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (REPOMAN)*

89 cabby and a rusty 95 GTI VR6.


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (nyum96)*

'74 Thing baby..


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

Before I tore into her...








Slowly But Surely and she will be back on the road
2.0L Motor with 50,000 miles








2.0L Block after being stripped
























Pulled the worked 1.8L out finally
















Got a....
3 Angle Valve Job
Port and Polish (Ported to Match Intake Manifold)
Milled to Match the Block
Bored out to put in Techtonics Tuning-BIG VALVES
I'm very happy with the results....
TT-BIG VALVES
















Ported to Match Intake








More to come...


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

Mom 1978 beetle convertible..for the vw's


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (89Rallye)*

over in the US, we dont usually see driveshafts stickin into a2 engine bays like u guys do over there.lol
looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *89Rallye* »_This is my 89 Golf Rallye, Started about 5 months back.
How we where...
















How we are..






























Lots of work ahead for me!!



_Modified by 87turbogti at 5:17 AM 12-17-2003_


----------



## superghia (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

got a 1971 in the garage being restored


----------



## fuknmuvn (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (superghia)*

My 84 GTI - 
















































































And my 84 Vanagon



















































_Modified by fuknmuvn at 2:17 AM 12-21-2003_


_Modified by fuknmuvn at 2:21 AM 12-21-2003_


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Bryan J)*

My project is a 83 Jetta Coupe TD.
Mahogany w/ brown tweed interior


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (88Desertwind16V)*

Not really restoring...more like preserving. I bought this from the original owners widow last year!!! Never been in A SINGLE wreck. All original metal and glass, still 1.2L 36hp, 6 volt, and crash box tranny. It was painted once in the beautiful color you see.
As soon as I got it I went through the brakes and replaced everything. I then lowered the front end and that's IT! My wife and I drove it 3 hours to a car show where OF COURSE I entered it. It had people drooling. I love it and really don't plan on restoring it. It's to hard to find cars like this anymore...
















and yes i know it has the wrong distributor. The original owner installed the 009.
My rabbit is not getting restored. It's just getting a turbo added to it's 16V.
Jason


_Modified by vdubspeed at 1:13 AM 12-25-2003_


_Modified by vdubspeed at 1:14 AM 12-25-2003_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (fuknmuvn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuknmuvn* »_My 84 GTI - 
















































































And my 84 Vanagon



















































_Modified by fuknmuvn at 2:17 AM 12-21-2003_

_Modified by fuknmuvn at 2:21 AM 12-21-2003_


OMG I'm speechless







and Jealous


----------



## 79GTI (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (PrupleGTI)*

Currently working on getting my 83 GTI ready for paint and then this will follow:








Its a 1979 Rabbit GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (79GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79GTI* »_Currently working on getting my 83 GTI ready for paint and then this will follow:








Its a 1979 Rabbit GTI. 

Nice find







> Keep it original, please!!!! I must see this car when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck on your project.


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" ([email protected])*

So how do you have a 79 GTi over here? Did they bring them into Canada before the US? I have found a small tailight/single round GTi up here in an old lot full of junk and thought it might be just the badges, but they don't match the ones from my 83. Tell me more







.

Garth


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (g60vw)*

im restoring a 1984 audi coupe gt


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (NICU)*

1985 Audi ur quattro.
I have been conducting a rolling resto on the car for over a year.
The car had been badly neglected, and had rust in all of the typical ur quattro areas.
The interior is in great shape except the steering wheel, and the front seats.
The paint work was graphite metallic in color was nasty, and there was some really crappy body work done to it.
I did the best body work to it I could, and sprayed it tornado red.
I'm still doing a bit of work to it althought after the body was taken care of, I slowed down.
I have to get the car all togheter since I'm moving across country in 4 months!


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Sepp)*

coming soon to be restored.
78 MKI Scirocco 
http://ats.longcoeur.com/more%...x.htm
81S MKI Scirocco
http://ats.longcoeur.com/more%...x.htm
82 MKII Scirocco
http://ats.longcoeur.com/more%...x.htm
and an 86 white 8v that I have no pics off.


----------



## GLI-Kid (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What are you "restoring" ([email protected])*

I picked up an 87 GLI 16V, in need of some work, but im going full custom


----------



## Eldorado56 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (ATS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATS* »_coming soon to be restored.
81S MKI Scirocco
http://ats.longcoeur.com/more%...x.htm


Tha'll be a fun one!! i like the birds nest in the bay


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" ([email protected])*

First off - I can only vote 1x








I have
84 GTI - getting 16v Digi-1
87 Coupe - getting a 1.8-Xflo Eatom M90
88 Coupe - ABA-16vT w/ITB's
89 Coupe - just sitting for now
90 Coupe - was a project till son put it ina ditch








90 Rado - future mid engine project
89 GLI - just got it - going stock, well - maybe
90 GLI - DD I bought last year & returned to life
I "think" I may have the single biggest Coupe collection in one place


----------



## 79GTI (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_So how do you have a 79 GTi over here? Did they bring them into Canada before the US? I have found a small tailight/single round GTi up here in an old lot full of junk and thought it might be just the badges, but they don't match the ones from my 83. Tell me more







.
Garth

Was an option in Canada in 1979 and 1980. It is just the GTI trim with the five speed tranny. 
Plus I didn't pay a dime for that car!
I will be keeping this one mostly stock....


_Modified by 79GTI at 8:23 AM 3-14-2004_


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (89Rallye)*

***most of the above**** Muahahahha


----------



## Vinzwagen (May 22, 2002)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (OhioBenz)*

Returning a nice clean original rust free silver 1990 Fox wagon to Mint. No expense is being spared. I'm doing a full restoration now while some parts for it are still currently available at the dealer.


----------



## OhioMK2nut (Jun 6, 2003)

im starting a 73 squareback as soon as i get the money up for its parts


----------



## wardrumplayer (May 14, 2004)

*Re: What are you "restoring" (Vedubauman)*

1980 Rabbit Convertible - 1970 Karman Ghia - 1971 Super and a '58 Oval


----------



## nana (Aug 15, 2002)

87 VW CABBY


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (nana)*

89 GLI is the current victim - out of necessity, since my 18yr old needs a car at colege - and I want my 90 GLI back
























This car was pretty much completely stripped inside - only wiring left.
Under the hood there was quite a bit missing too - but the body is straight so its worth a save!!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

































My 1970 Audi 100LS - recent work includes upgrading to a Weber DGV carb, cleaning out and recoating the gas tank, and some light electrical work. Paint and interior are all original (except trunk lid), and its got 47,500 miles.
She's my baby, but then so is the Coupe Quattro in the garage. I gotta get rid of one, so the 100LS is for sale. I know I'll miss her when she's gone








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1389472


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

If anyone is restoring an A1 I have 2 items I will not be needing for my 84 GTI project anymore:
8v no-cat dual manifold and race pipe - believe to be TT pipe very heavy duty gauge steel.








Also have a like new set of OEM Rocco braided 16v fuel lines. No pic rt now. I bought these before I decided to go Digi-1 and they really are like new!! Anyone restoring a 16v Rocco ??? this would make a big diff in the engine compartment appearance.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I'm just starting to restore an 84 rabbit that I picked up last year... Never attempted anything like it, but I have a good starting point. Wish me luck...


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I've saved quite a few cars from the end....but I'm pretty much burned out from trying to scrap and scrape together the funds at 50-100 bux at a time to build a car...just too draining on the ol' patience to keep it up-the last car was a 5 year project, and now I'm selling it 'cuz I'm too burned out on the whole thing...kinda sad. 
don't let your car run your life.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (bluehare)*

My father is the original owner of my 1981 Rabbit Diesel. I drove it throughout my early college years, and it ended up swapping hands a few times in my family. I've had it back for about 5 years now, and I'm trying to make it mechanically perfect. Once it's running and driving really well, I'm going to try to make it look good as well. It's a long uphill battle, and I'm hoping it'll be worth it in the end.


----------

